

Prime numbers in F# - istvan__

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;diditwith.net&#x2F;2009&#x2F;01&#x2F;20&#x2F;YAPESProblemSevenPart2.aspx
======
SamReidHughes
This was not meant to be a self-post, right?

~~~
istvan__
No, I am not even sure how I ended up with that.

